# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  السلام عليكم جميعن اخوكم مشترك جديد بلمنتدى  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## mmee7

اخوكم ابو فيصل توني مشترك ابمنتداكم واتمنه اني مااكون ضيف ثقيل عليكم   
وابي اهديكم هدية هسهم DLAD سعره 0.001 تابعوه اليوم اذا صار عليه تداول قبل لاتفتح البورصه ابخمس دقئق والشري صار اب 0.0011 قوي توكلو علي الله ودشو والهدف الاول 0.0018 والهدف الثاني 0.0032 والهدف الثالث 0.0050 ان شاء الله والله اعلم  
تابعو السهم والقرار قراركم والله يوفق الجميع  
ملاحضه  
( ارجو من الاخوان الي راح يدش بسهم اذا له نيه يبيع يبيع فوق الهدف الاول لايبيع تحت الهدف ويوقف السهم ولكم جزيل الشكر  :Regular Smile:

----------


## باتايا

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## mmee7

الله يعفيك  اخوي

----------


## mmee7

ياجماعه صيدوه علي 0.0008 ويوم الاثنين يذا ماصار عليه تداول قوي  بيعوه علي 0.0009 او 0.0010 ان شاء الله ماراح اتخسرون وباسوء الاحالات بيعه علي 0.0008  وعندي لكم سهم جديد تابعوه BWNR والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## عياد

أهلا بك اخي الكريم في منتديات المتداول العربي وان شاء الله تفيد وتستفيد
.
واشكرك على السهم ولكن ينبغي الحذر من اسهم البني ستوك فهي خطيرة جدا  
ارحب بك مجددا وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## mmee7

الله يعافيك انا عطيت هديه للمنتدى هسهمين وباذن الله راح تشكروني لاكن لحد يطمع ام سهم BWNR يمكن يجيب الدبل الثنين او الثلاثاء او 0.0005 واذا كسر 0.0006 بسهوله راح تشوف الانفجار ابعينك ان شاء الله 
ملاحضة همه  
( الي شاري اب 0.0003 اذا السهم ان شاء الله وصل 0.0006 يبيع نص كميته ويطلع ابراس ماله ويغمر بنص الثاني  لاتطمعون امن نفسك وبعدين فكر بربح هاذي احسن استراتجية حق اسهم ابني استوك ارجو من الاخوه يمشون علي نصيحتي ولكم جزيل الشكر )

----------


## mmee7

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ان شاء الله اليوم  خير علي الجميع ومااخيب ضحكم ويكون تحيليل الاسهم صحيح قولو ان شاء الله يرتفعون وتوكلو علي الله

----------


## mmee7

اصبر علي السهم اشوي ولي تابع سهم BWNR يعطيني رايه  
( الوعد ان شاء الله يوم الاربعاء وان شاء الله قبل جذي يعني اليوم قولو امين )

----------


## mmee7

للمتابعة ان شاء الله الصعود قادم

----------


## mmee7

للمتابعه من 0.0007 والحين اب 0.0009

----------


## mmee7

للمتابعة 0.0010 وان شاء الله 0.0011

----------


## mmee7

للمتابعه 0.0011

----------


## mmee7

نزل الحين ب 0.001

----------


## mmee7

اقول يااخوان الله يهدء الشباب مايصدقون يوصل 0.001 او 0.0011 يقطون وينزلون السهم معنه السهم له اهداف كبيره الاول 0.0018 والثاني 0.0032 واذا كسر 0.0032 راح يروح فوق ان شاء الله الشباب مافيهم صبر

----------


## omar123

> اقول يااخوان الله يهدء الشباب مايصدقون يوصل 0.001 او 0.0011 يقطون وينزلون السهم معنه السهم له اهداف كبيره الاول 0.0018 والثاني 0.0032 واذا كسر 0.0032 راح يروح فوق ان شاء الله الشباب مافيهم صبر

 مرحباً بك يا أخ ميح فى المنتدى   :Eh S(7):  هذه الأسهم اللتى تتحدث عنها هل هى أسهم البورصة
السعودية ؟؟؟   :Eh S(7):

----------


## mmee7

للمتابعة 0.0004 HESG

----------


## mmee7

فرصة لشراء السعر الجين 0.0009 و0.001 والسعرين مناسبين لشراء والهدف 50% يعني البيع علي 0.0014 او 0.0015 ان شاء الله 
السهم BZCN

----------


## mmee7

فرصه اخذ علي 0.0002 وبيع علي 0.0003 السهم HESG

----------


## mmee7

> فرصه اخذ علي 0.0002 وبيع علي 0.0003 السهم HESG

 شوفو سعره الحين

----------


## عياد

> شوفو سعره الحين

 0.0024 هو أعلى سعروتراجع بقوة ليغلق 0.0016    :Good:

----------


## mmee7

> السلام عليكم جميعن  
> اخواني عينكم علي السهم هذأ H E S G سعره في 0.0001 و0.0002 واقلب الشراء علي 0.0002
> وصكر علي 0.0002 واذا كسر 0.0002 رايح مابين 0.0005 و0.0006 واحتمال بس مو قوي يوصل 0.001 السبوع القادم ان شاء الله والعلم عند الله

 اخوي عياد شوف انا اموصي علي السهم كان سعره كم والحين كم اليوم صكر علي 0.0013 هم شوف كم دبل

----------

